# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  Give Me Liberty - Naomi Wolf

## american.swan

Anyone read this yet?  When did it come out?

It was recently available in South Korea.  

It is absolutely fantastic.  READ IT!!

----------


## muzzled dogg

i flipped thru it

seemed corny

----------


## Conza88

How I found Freedom in an Unfree World - Harry Browne

Would $#@! all over it.

Noami - Rhode Scholar..

----------


## Dustancostine

I have it but haven't started it, but will soon.

----------


## RSLudlum

I was just in the book store today and was tempted to buy it.  Instead i picked up 3 copies of Bastiat's "The Law" for gifts.

----------


## Conza88

> I was just in the book store today and was tempted to buy it.  Instead i picked up 3 copies of Bastiat's "The Law" for gifts.


Best decision ever.

----------


## muzzled dogg

> How I found Freedom in an Unfree World - Harry Browne
> :


where can u find this?

----------


## american.swan

This Wolf business reminds me of Paul in the Bible who was stoning the followers of Jesus then suddenly changed his mind.  

Naomi Wolf is coming around to our side.  We need her support.  She isn't against us.  I've read End of America AND half of "Give me Liberty" and I can say there is probably only a phrase here and there about "health care" I don't agree with.  The rest is straight up GRRRRRREAT information to remember and consider.    

I'm not saying other books aren't better.  I'm just saying this book is great.  It is empowering.  I absolutely endorse this book and End of America.  

Get off Naomi's back.  Leave her alone.

----------


## Conza88

> where can u find this?


Bought it on ebay for $70 Aus about 5 months ago.

http://theautonomist.com/home/index...._brownes_book/




> *You*
> 
> So what does Harry's Book have to do with you? If you are not interested in freedom, nothing, but if you are seeking real freedom, you need to get this book. You might be able to find one in a very big library, but, if you want your own copy, which you really ought to have, be prepared to shell out anywhere from $80 to $635 plus another $4.00 for shipping from any place like Amazon, for example. (The least expensive new copy at Amazon is $218.50.) The book has become quite rare, and it is difficult to find even a used copy for under $100. [There is a PDF ebook version available on Harry's site for $9.75.]

----------


## Conza88

> This Wolf business reminds me of Paul in the Bible who was stoning the followers of Jesus then suddenly changed his mind.  
> 
> Naomi Wolf is coming around to our side.  We need her support.  She isn't against us.  I've read End of America AND half of "Give me Liberty" and I can say there is probably only a phrase here and there about "health care" I don't agree with.  The rest is straight up GRRRRRREAT information to remember and consider.    
> 
> I'm not saying other books aren't better.  I'm just saying this book is great.  It is empowering.  I absolutely endorse this book and End of America.  
> 
> Get off Naomi's back.  Leave her alone.


End of America is on my shelf. She believes the Bush Administration is the source of all problems. She is hopelessly one sided.... she is completely unable to see the REAL problem - so how on earth can you expect her to offer the RIGHT solution?

You can't. She fails, although good on her for at least trying. Let me know when she realizes the TRUTH (about the very scholarship / organization - she was educated at)

The Future is Calling by Edward Griffin

Pg 48 specifically. 

Yes, I heard the Lewrockwell interview. When she comes round - she'll get my respect. Until then, I don't need to respect your dreams, only actions - which is what she is yet to do.

----------


## american.swan

> End of America is on my shelf. She believes the Bush Administration is the source of all problems. She is hopelessly one sided.... she is completely unable to see the REAL problem - so how on earth can you expect her to offer the RIGHT solution?
> 
> You can't. She fails, although good on her for at least trying. Let me know when she realizes the TRUTH (about the very scholarship / organization - she was educated at)
> 
> The Future is Calling by Edward Griffin
> 
> 
> Pg 48 specifically. 
> 
> Yes, I heard the Lewrockwell interview. When she comes round - she'll get my respect. Until then, I don't need to respect your dreams, only actions - which is what she is yet to do.


I went to page 48 as requested.  And kept reading far beyond page 48.  I would say that Naomi Wolf is the worst collectivist author I have ever read.  Give Me Liberty is all about power to the people.  

Now if I wanted to jump to conclusions, it would be something along the lines of giving the public imaginary power, but not real power.  For example, if the US had national referendums, the vote would be rigged. 

If the US had mass protest like during the 1770's or the civil rights marches congress would use the public fear to consolidate power.

So I see where your coming from.  I think it wouldn't hurt to give out her books to some people.  Some could learn a lot from her two books.

----------


## Conza88

> I went to page 48 as requested.  And kept reading far beyond page 48.  I would say that Naomi Wolf is the worst collectivist author I have ever read.  Give Me Liberty is all about power to the people.  
> 
> Now if I wanted to jump to conclusions, it would be something along the lines of giving the public imaginary power, but not real power.  For example, if the US had national referendums, the vote would be rigged. 
> 
> If the US had mass protest like during the 1770's or the civil rights marches congress would use the public fear to consolidate power.
> 
> So I see where your coming from.  I think it wouldn't hurt to give out her books to some people.  Some could learn a lot from her two books.


Lol, why is she the worst?  So you haven't read Marx or anything?  Goooood, lol 

Well essentially you don't even need to go to referendums - the normal vote... the elites offer you two "alternatives" the "left" and the "right" wings... and they pretend as if there is a difference.. but there isn't.. but you know this.

But yeap, I'd have to read the book, GMLiberty - but if it follows from her other work, it is more than likely to be along the same lines... false solutions, based on faulty and flawed premises.

There is no doubt good info in End of America etc.. BUT the problem is - it leads the reader onto thinking that is the only problems..

It's like half truths pretty much.

*"Half a truth is often a great lie."*_~ Benjamin Franklin._

She is a left gatekeeper - just like Chomsky..

----------


## tonesforjonesbones

I can not stand that liberal loon zionist Naomi Wolf.  YES she is a collectivist..YES she whole heartedly supported Obama. NO, she doesn't understand NOR love the Constitution or the Founding Fathers.  She is a bolshevik communist creep and I wish the liberty movement people would STOP thinking she is the chit!  DUMP THAT CREEP!  Tones

----------


## american.swan

> I can not stand that liberal loon zionist Naomi Wolf.  YES she is a collectivist..YES she whole heartedly supported Obama. NO, she doesn't understand NOR love the Constitution or the Founding Fathers.  She is a bolshevik communist creep and I wish the liberty movement people would STOP thinking she is the chit!  DUMP THAT CREEP!  Tones


You need to read Give Me Liberty.  You might not change your mind, but you absolutely won't be posting this biased useless opinion.  Give Me Liberty is FULL of PRO-constitution PRO-Founding Fathers.

----------


## tonesforjonesbones

I watched her entire presentation..about Bush and the holocaust...nonsense.  She is a hater of republicans, a party line hack, in love with Barry Soetoro to the point she was calling her hollyweird friends..telling them she was having to go to councelling for fear he would lose the election.  She is a bona fide NUT!  ThROW her out of the liberty movement unless she changes her marxist ways!  She is a BOLSHEVIK MARXIST!  THAT is one of the reasons I don't want to give C4L any dough because of the whacko nutz they pay big bucks to come and speak.  Tones!

----------


## american.swan

Let's look at JUST give me liberty's chapter titles.

Part 1 : What is "America"? Not a country, a State of Mind
note: Maybe she should have said, not a country, "per se".  Anyways, the whole section is about standing up for your rights under the CONSTITUTION.

Part 2 : Core Values
note: this section goes through basically the first amendment and shows how they are linked to the Founding fathers of this nation and why free speech and such are SO IMPORTANT.
note 2: in the chapter called "fake democracy" she interviews a person whose job it is to help no bodies win elected office.  The interviewer recommends and I quote, "Well start a revolution. Look at what the citizens did in Boston: they changed the city charter. If you really want to take power back, infiltrate the party! Take it over! This is what the Ron Paul people did; the antiabortion people did this. Go to any Democratic Party meeting. It's all seventy-year-old people. Get ten of your friends to go down there; you have taken it over!"  notice the exclamation points.  I didn't add them.  She is recommending taking over parties FOR the WILL of the PEOPLE not special interest and FOR the CONSTITUTION and for LIBERTY and I could go on.

Part 3 : America : The User's Guide
note: the part of the book is all about how to petition for things and write press releases and how to be the media.  It's exactly what the Ron Paul revolution needs.  How to protest when needed.  Community build, organize, deliberate.   How to get laws changed.  

Whether the author, Naomi Wolf, is CFR or collectivist is not important at this point because the data in THIS BOOK is NEEDED RIGHT NOW!!! The Ron Paul people who read this book regardless will move the Revolution forward and the people who don't will be left behind I think.  This book is a GREAT!!! resource to add to the precinct chair resources.  GET THIS BOOK.

----------


## ingrid

> THAT is one of the reasons I don't want to give C4L any dough because of the whacko nutz they pay big bucks to come and speak.  Tones!


She was a speaker at DC, not MN.

But yes, she is a big Obama supporter.  
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/naomi-...v_b_89017.html



Haven't read the book yet.

----------


## tonesforjonesbones

I REJECT this Bolshevik!  Tones

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I watched her entire presentation..about Bush and the holocaust...nonsense.  She is a hater of republicans, a party line hack, in love with Barry Soetoro to the point she was calling her hollyweird friends..telling them she was having to go to councelling for fear he would lose the election.  She is a bona fide NUT!  ThROW her out of the liberty movement unless she changes her marxist ways!  She is a BOLSHEVIK MARXIST!  THAT is one of the reasons I don't want to give C4L any dough because of the whacko nutz they pay big bucks to come and speak.  Tones!


I never accepted her(she has much to learn/unlearn), but the LRC interview had some kind of interesting points.

----------


## tonesforjonesbones

REJECT REJECT REJECT!  TONeS!

----------


## american.swan

> She was a speaker at DC, not MN.
> 
> But yes, she is a big Obama supporter.  
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/naomi-...v_b_89017.html
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't read the book yet.


The beginning of that article about the Australian guy is in her new book.  

I am going to use whatever source I can to further the cause of liberty, even a collectivist if I have to.

----------


## tonesforjonesbones

Naomi Bolshevik communist Wolf sullies the Liberty Movement.  That is BAD.  tones

----------

